# Bow Stop Help



## Tj0hn (Sep 28, 2015)

The bow stop on my boat isn't long enough to keep the boat far enough back to safely trailer. The original owner had a bracket system that rotted away, and once I took that off the boat sits to far forward.

My question is what is this part called and where can I find it? 

I may be able to call a metal shop and they have what I need also.

Pictures.....


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 28, 2015)

Would be labeled as a part for a bow stop winch post.

Check out Outcast Watersports online, they'll have what you need, won't be hard to find either.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 28, 2015)

I am guessing it would be easier to make a new arm ??


If you have just the basic hand tools = hacksaw, drill, etc.
you could fabricate a new one with 2 or 3" aluminum angle
riveted together to replace the existing. Also, with a padded
2x4 that the bow rests on rather than the roller for more stability.

what size is the vertical post that the arm is attached to now ?


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 28, 2015)

Probably easier, and likely cheaper, to just order one. 

This would get your winch located in a better spot too.

https://boattrailerpartsplace.com/winch-post-parts/?s_p_c_t=1342&ident=1&product_id=359&cat_id_1_1=69&page_num_1_1=2&back=1


----------



## bonz_d (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks to me as though the whole thing is bolted together.

I would 1st take it off and apart and clean it all up then reassemble it with the bow stop above the winch with the bow stop just above the bow eye. Then mount the winch so that the cable is pulling level with the eye. You might have to rewind the cable so that it pulls in from the top instead of pulling in from the bottom.

Also looks to me like the bracket for the stop wraps around both sides of the post. If so could you drill thru both the bracket and post and mount with 2 bolts?


----------

